# Harmony Camera



## Sara79 (Apr 27, 2014)

Hello everyone, I am new on this forum and I have a question about a camera I found at my grandad's.
Can anyone tell me more about it? I can not find anything on the internet about it, so frustrating, so i try it here.
The brand is "Harmony".
I will try to upload a picture.


----------



## Trever1t (Apr 27, 2014)

ya, weird. You can contact this Flickr member https://www.flickr.com/photos/97974762@N00/3148086460/


----------

